
The Trouble with TypeScript - orange8
https://dev.to/ryansolid/the-trouble-with-typescript-4fpp
======
orange8
"If you treat TypeScript as a language in its own right, with albeit a smaller
feature set than JavaScript, you will do just fine. If you treat TypeScript as
JavaScript with types you will be disappointed."

Idiomatic TS done right looks very different from dynamic JS done right. The
old "TS is just a superset of JS" sounds like the good old "embrace, extend,
extinguish" MS was infamous for in the past.

